# Need Help Installing Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas



## SolidSnake19 (May 4, 2008)

I've installed Grand Theft Auto: SA before, but recently when I try to, it installs it all until the very end and then a message pop ups that say:

Feature: GTA: San Andreas Audio
Component: Streams
File: D:\audio\STREAMS\TK
Error: Data Error (cylic redundanct check).

Then I have to press OK and the installation shuts down.
Does anyone know what's wrong?

EDIT: Sorry I didn't notice the Installation sub-forum, can a moderator move this thread there?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

"Cyclic Redundancy" errors usually mean the disk is scratched or dirty, or the data is corrupt. Is this a backup copy or the original disc?

Do you have problems reading any other discs, either commmercial or burned?


----------



## SolidSnake19 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for the welcome 

It's the original disk, but I checked the it and it is really scratched up. I'll clean it and hope it helps, thank you


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To clean fingerprints and dust, use a clean cloth and wipe from the centre to the outside. If there are deep scratches, try a CD repair kit, which is a paste that you rub into the surface of the disc. Not guaranteed to work, but worth a try.


----------



## SinginMomma (Jul 11, 2008)

We have two computers, one runs XP the other runs Vista. I've had no problems installing the game on Vista, however on the XP computer, the game doesn't even show up in the cd rom. My son lost the installation instructions, so could someone give me some ideas on how I might be able to install it? I know there's a setup option in run somehow, but I don't know what it is. Please reply...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi SinginMomma, welcome to TSF

You'll have trouble installing it if the CD's contents can't be read. Insert the CD and open Windows Explorer (My Computer). Click the CD drive icon. Do the files appear? Is they do, click Setup or Install, or right-click the CD drive and select Autoplay.

Can the CD drive on the XP machine read any other CDs?

Have you tried a lens cleaner?


----------

